# Pics of Kieffer Munchen Bavaria AT to look at & for Ridebarefoot



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

For all of you thinking about Dressage, this is a Kieffer Dressage Saddle in a Kieffer seat size "1", which is 17-17.5". Kieffers are well-known for their amazing fit on a variety of horses because of the cut-back front and generous gullet and spine channel width. I started riding Dressage 20 years ago in a Kieffer, and it was the quality and comfort that kept me riding Dressage and not giving up. Too many times I have seen parents of students put them in one of the cheaper-made, lower quality saddles "to start out with", but the discomfort causes the child to stop wanting to ride. For just a few hundred more dollars, a parent or new rider can "upgrade" to a nicely broken-in, quality used saddle instead of a brand-new cheap model...... That's my soapbox for the day! LOL!!

Twila: here is the saddle, shoot me an offer- I owe you so much for the wonderful home you've given Wedgie, I'll let it go to you for a song....(and some cold hard cash... <grin>


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

This is a Passier PS Baum 17" Dressage saddle. As far as I am concerned, Passiers are ever so slightly nicer than Kieffers, but I have a love affair with Kieffers, so whatever... This particular saddle has had some very well done modifications: The thigh rolls have been replaced with larger rolls in the style of a Passier Grand Gilbert, and an enloganted d-ring has been added to the back of the cantle for a crupper attachment. It has 2 regular billets on each side, as well as what is known as "point billets"; billets that girth down the points of the saddle specifically. 

I am only asking best offer over $350.00 since it does have some of the typical fading of the black leather in some spots.



















































*Pictures of my other Kieffer and other Passier to come.....*.
.
.
.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

This saddle is my beloved baby :bow:. It is BRAND NEW. It was a demo saddle in a shop in Wisconsin where I lived for years. It sat in their display widow and was let out for fittings ONLY, never ridden! Some fading on the seat from sitting in the window. Retail was $2295.00

The plastic coverings on the stirrup bars were cracked by some inbecile who let their horse catch both stirrups on something(see pictures), and the shop lady had to "retire" it as a demo, so I snapped it up years ago for bargain basement $700.00....thinking that "someday" I would have a butt small enough to fit it, lol. Well, I DO have a butt small enough to fit it now, (yay), but I no longer have a Dressage horse nor anticipate having one in the near future... The stirrup bars are absolutely sound, but they no longer have functioning "locks" (which none of us are supposed to use, anyway...) see pictures...

First $425.00 or best offer gets it!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

jill.costello said:


> The stirrup bars are absolutely sound, but they no longer have functioning "locks" (which none of us are supposed to use, anyway...)


Absolutely agree about the latches. They should always be left open for safety purposes. Looks like a lovely saddle...


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

What nice saddles! I love to look at all manner of saddles from "the other side" but I ride western. Probably if I had started riding English it would have been different. Alas, I will probably only ever look at English saddles.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, y'all, the Black Passier PS Baum is tentitively spoken for, I will re-post if it comes back available....

I have a brown one, older, less expensive I will be posting soon....


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Jill, you're better than a tack store!! What else do you have for sale?? lol I'm *sort of* looking for a new-er Dressage or jumping saddle (can only afford one or the other). I need a 17" (maybe could do a 17.5") that would fit my Arab/Trakehner who is medium, edging toward medium/wide, and has average withers.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm also thinking about investing in a dressage saddle. Right now I ride in an all-purpose Stubben that seems to fit both my horses fairly well (I have a 5 yo Arab/QH and a 3 yo paint). The Arab/QH is medium and the paint is a slightly wider medium. I need a 17" saddle, but might be able to fit in something slightly smaller.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, The Kieffer Munchen Bavaria 17"-17.5" is still available. Asking $300.00 with FREE shipping.

I will be posting the Brown Passier PS Baum within the hour.... It is stamped 16.5", but measures and rides like a 17".


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

ooh, ooh, ooh.......(sits on hands....) what a lovely saddle... me wants, but me watches me pennies this time of year!

hmm, maybe I can sell the extra treeless that I'm not using...

Passier saddles do ride like a dream, but mine only fits ONE of the bunch, of course. A narrow Saddlebred who absolutely will not allow himself to be ridden in anything else! (I tried, he was quite unhappy)


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, This Passier PS Baum comes COMPLETE with heavy Stubben irons (stirrups), excellent Lemetex leathers, AND a leather contour girth w/elastic in a 42", 46", or 48" your choice. It is in marvelous, soft, grippy leather and all stitching is tight. Note the extremely narrow twist (where your crotch goes) but the ample room for the horse underneath! That is the marvel of the PS Baum saddle tree! I have yet to find a horse that this does not fit. Asking $400. for the complete package w/free shipping.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill, can I cross post on another message board? I'll send them to this link. If you don't mind shipping to Texas, that is!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Absolutely! I have to pay myself back for that Toowoomba somehow! ;-)


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Done! Good luck! I love the way that last one looks, but alas I do not ride dressage....


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill, check your pm's......


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

RideBarefoot said:


> ooh, ooh, ooh.......(sits on hands....) what a lovely saddle... me wants, but me watches me pennies this time of year!
> 
> hmm, maybe I can sell the extra treeless that I'm not using...
> 
> Passier saddles do ride like a dream, but mine only fits ONE of the bunch, of course. A narrow Saddlebred who absolutely will not allow himself to be ridden in anything else! (I tried, he was quite unhappy)


Treeless saddle? Doooooo tell......


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

jill.costello said:


> Treeless saddle? Doooooo tell......


It's a Sydney Saddleworks treeless- I bought it off ebay cheap just to have an extra but I never use it. Just not as comfy as my everyday one, but didn't have the same price tag either!

Ridden in one time, just dusty from sitting in the tack room...


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Just to clarify, are all four saddles still available?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

No, The Black Passier PS Baum is sold with a 7-day return if not satisfied....so it might come back, but I doubt it!


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Gotcha - thanks!


----------

